# open ou néo office ?



## sibileau.raymond (10 Avril 2006)

Après avoir utilisé (sur IB G4 avec 10.4.6 et 640 MO de sdram) Open office, j'en suis venu à Néo, son frère en version 1.2.1 patch 0. je le trouvais plus rapide (notamment pas de lancement de X11)
Quelques bug genants ont disparus (par ex quand l'enregistrement automatique se met en route, il peut bloquer le travail si on est en train de faire certaines opérations - je ne sais plus lesquelles !)
Donc globalement content.
Pourtant je trouve maintenant un peu long ! l'habitude ou quoi ? et je suis tenté par OOo.
Quelqu'un a t-il une expérience comparée des deux et peut il me donner un avis ?
à bétout comme on dit chez moi


----------



## avosmac (10 Avril 2006)

Pour lire un PPS rapidement Neo me parait mieux. Par contre la dernière version d'OOo est plus complète et plus poussée, notamment pour les bases de données et le publipostage.


----------



## pattes (11 Avril 2006)

Sur mac-intel comment ça fonctionne avec MS Office ? Y a rosetta qui entre en jeu ?


----------



## ericb2 (11 Avril 2006)

Sur Mac Intel, c'est très simple : il n'y  a Qu'OpenOffice.org qui fonctionne de façon native, c'est à dire sans utiliser rosetta.


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## leon1983 (11 Avril 2006)

Ben moi entre les deux j'ai choisi MS OFFICE, pourtant je suis adepte des logiciels libres, mais là, je dois avouer que OFFICE reste un cran au dessus de tout ce que j'ai pu essayer. J'espère toutefois que OPENOFFICE rattrapera vite le peu de retard qu'il lui reste sur MS OFFICE parce que question prix, OFFICE n'est pas donné!


----------



## ch-bzh (11 Avril 2006)

pour ma part j'utilise Neo (bouleau & perso) et cela me suffit amplement pour l'utilisation que j'en ait
voila c'estait ma petit contribution pour faire avancer le schmilblick


----------



## domd (12 Avril 2006)

est-ce que le dernière version de Neo permet d'enregistrer au format .ods ?
Je ne sais pas non plus s'il gère l'accès à une bdd mysql

Dans mon cas ce sont les 2 points importants pour son utilisation


----------



## macboy (12 Avril 2006)

domd a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que le dernière version de Neo permet d'enregistrer au format .ods ?
> Je ne sais pas non plus s'il gère l'accès à une bdd mysql
> 
> Dans mon cas ce sont les 2 points importants pour son utilisation


non néo ne sait pas enregistré en Open Document
pour la BDD OpenOffice 2 me parait pcb plus approprié
même si c'est en X11 ça vaut le détour


----------



## PhilOmac (13 Avril 2006)

Pour ma part, sur mon vieux G4 (400Mhz) du boulot, après avoir travaillé sous Neo, j'ai décidé de tenter OpenOffice sous sa dernière version.
Malgré le démarrage d'X11, les temps d'ouverture et de réactivité d'OpenOffice sont plus courts par rapport à NeoOffice (je les utilisent pour lire/écrire des documents en .doc ou .xls), c'est ce qui m'a fait choisir de continuer avec OpenOffice.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2006)

Coming soon : KOffice natif OS X.


----------



## bahsln (16 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

1. Le saviez-vous : un groupe de travail interministériel dont le pilotage est réalisé par le ministère des finances est en train de préconiser pour l'ensemble des administrations, l'utilisation de open office. Certaines, comme la gendarmerie, y sont déjà passées.

2. J'ai eu l'occasion d'avoir une présentation sous OOo, d'un fichier powerpoint converti. Désastre, au milieu de la présentation d'une lenteur incroyable, que ce soit pour l'affichage comme pour les transitions, letal plantage du zinzin. Selon les informaticiens dépéchés en hâte (si, ça existe ! 5 minutes chrono !), le problème vient du portage. Avisssss donc, lors du switch vers OOo, il est conseillé de ré-écrire les présentations (éventuellement par copier-coller) plutôt que de les porter...

Bien à vous.
Boris


----------

